# anyone listen to metal?



## antlerman23 (Jun 3, 2013)

I just found this song, and I think its pretty dang good! Since 1776 by I Am Abomination. good workout song!
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAUvCQaIhCo


----------



## oaks6810 (Jun 3, 2013)

Just listend to it on youtub.. gutar good.. vocals so so


----------



## antlerman23 (Jun 3, 2013)

id agree that the vocals are iffy


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jun 3, 2013)

Not my style, but I could see how one could work out to it if it were. 

 Metal kinda gets under my skin, I think its the pitch. My hearing is off and some pitches get to me.


----------



## antlerman23 (Jun 3, 2013)

interesting. im a metal kind of guy... I used to listen while working out, and now its just my genre. one of many I should say... 
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxtfsX722Yk


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jun 3, 2013)

Workout song:

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVyVIsvQoaE


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jun 3, 2013)

Pandora has Workout mixes that are really good. Nice variety of music. I listen to it when I clean house. haha. I don't "work out".


----------



## antlerman23 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have to say, I will never listen to that again []
 I just cant do that pop-ee kind of music. it did make me laugh tho []


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jun 3, 2013)

hahahahaha! It is just fast paced. I listen to country and oldies! Outkast just popped into my head!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2013)

I can feel the youth. Sorry to say those first 3 songs sucked. [] This is a real work out song. [8D]

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MLp7YNTznE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 3, 2013)

Metal health will drive you mad and I'm about there anyway.[] Maybe I'm proof?


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 3, 2013)

I used to listen to metal.  Not much anymore.  I am all about content and the lyrics have to be wholesome. As us computer geeks say "GARBAGE IN... GARBAGE OUT" and a lot of Metal and Country have nice rhythm, but awful content.  Occasionally something comes down the popular cultures radio pipe line that is refreshingly pleasing.  I like my Christian Rock, that is the best.  Thanks to the internet anyone can stream all genres from their PC or smartphone.  Cool beans.


----------



## luckiest (Jun 3, 2013)

http://youtu.be/bkysjcs5vFU
 I like metal, here an oldie that still rocks pretty hard.


----------

